# Minidsp/ rew or svs eq1 as Whats better



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks like the Svs as eq1 is simpler to use . But is Minidsp with rew more advance ? 

I am looking for the best results in a small room 12.5 x 13.5 .

Any advance is appreciated 

I have a Minidsp with rew now . Just wondering if my subwoofers are limited by my lack of knowledge of the Minidsp


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

proverbs said:


> It looks like the Svs as eq1 is simpler to use . But is Minidsp with rew more advance ?
> 
> I am looking for the best results in a small room 12.5 x 13.5 .
> 
> ...


The EQ1 uses a version of Audyssey XT32 customized for subwoofer application - I am guessing the capability is the same as regular XT32 but correction only covers low frequencies, and that is what the manual seems to indicate. Plus more measurement positions are allowed.

Differences - the EQ1 vs miniDSP:

Amplitude and time correction with FIR filters, miniDSP does only amplitude correction. Which is better? It can be argued that FIR filters are not ideal for LF correction, that pre-ringing artifacts can result, that minimum phase filters (miniDSP) are better, or mixed-phase. This is a picky fine point, XT32 has many happy users, a track record that is hard to argue with. Doubtful that you or most anyone can hear the difference assuming a smooth target response is attained.
Either is capable of effective correction results.
Completely automated, little flexibility, vs. miniDSP with REW lots of flexibility but more work. Probably biggest practical consideration.
If you just want results, EQ1 is fastest way to get there. If you want to tinker, miniDSP with REW allows it. _Properly applied,_ either will get good results.


----------



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

In the same boat. Have balanced miniDSP in a rack mount unit as well as SVS AS-EQ1. Haven't bought the USB mic yet. SVS AS-EQ1 seems to need less effort. I am assuming miniDSP with REW will require considerable learning curve.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

The Svs eq1as sold off eBay . The Minidsp I think is actually not to difficult to use . I think I am just going to by a Spl meter to determine the results of using the Minidsp . It defiantly sounds better then just relying on my Onkyo txsr608 . I am just always changing things up to achieve the best audio experience with what I have . 



I have just fixed a problem with my direct tv genie sending a pcm signal to my receiver . Since I was using both the Hdmi and optical audio out . The genie was unable to to handle this task . Where my Xbox one handles this task much better . Now I run my genie to my Xboxone and changed bit stream audio to uncompressed 7.1 with much better surround sound results and better overall subwoofer response .


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

> I am just always changing things up to achieve the best audio experience with what I have .


The thing with the SVS is that you cant adjust if you don't like the results. People quite often like different bass/sound taste.

I personally would buy the UMIK-1 mic (calibrated) and then you have it for good. Because the mics file has SENS Fact value then it will also be pretty accurate for SPL (no need for SPL meter or SPL calibration).


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes , you are correct .

Thanks


----------

